# General Category > General Chit Chat >  The Sanctuary Bible Study

## Paula

Following on from the Lent bible study we worked through, Ill be starting a new bible study thread in The Sanctuary for anyone to join in on. As The Sanctuary is a private section of the forum, if youre interested in being added into that section, let either me or Suzi know by pm

----------

Stella180 (05-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

Should we start calling you Rev? lol

----------


## Paula

:Surprised:  more like irreverent lol

----------


## Stella180

Nah thats me.

----------

